# Standalone options: NON-megasquirt.



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

***DISCLAIMER*** I have nothing against MS, I've used it in the past with great success...but I'm looking for something different now. 

The list of EMS' that I've used on my own car so far: SDS, AEM EMS (with full DSM wiring harness/coils/sensors/etc), MS, Haltech E6K (oldschool), and DIY-mapped digi-1. I guess you could say that my A.D.D spreads deeper than just carbs, so I'm looking for a new challenge. My EMS choices are not based on financial limitations, but instead the challenge it presents to me. I'd gladly run another SDS over MS...but want to try something different.

A few I've considered: Microtech LT10 (aussies), Lugtronic, AEM Series 2, Haltech Sprint 500, and DSMlink (since I've still got my VW-modded DSM harness). Anyone have any favs out there that I could investigate? Right now Microtech is the front runner, but I'm really falling in love with the new AEM tuning interface (and the native USB support). 

Like I said, I have no issues with MS, but it's a 'been there, done that' sorta thing now .


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

if youre really looking for a new "challenge" check out Performance Electronics :laugh: thatll definitely be challenging.

DTA looks interesting - though im spoiled by some of the customizability of the MS so i find a few features of their firmware a bit frustrating - but it has some cool features and costs less than Motec


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

That Performance Electronics stuff seems kinda crude to me, and I'm a closet SDS fan :laugh:. Not much there, is there. 12-1 tooth wheel, GM sensors, no deviation, no closed loop, nothing. I should have included that I at least would like a system that wasn't designed on a napkin with only a red crayon, lol.

Still, it's basic enough to be interesting to use...hmmm .

DTA, I remember looking into that before, but I got turned off by their P48 system. It's the 'entry level' one, and you can't even hook an O2 into it for logging. The P8 Pro was a lot nicer, but a lot more expensive for very little in the way of extra options over the P48. I'll check them out again and see if they've made good changes :thumbup:.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

yeah i was kidding about the PE stuff... its junk, we had on an old FSAE car when i first got to school and was asked to get one of them running. definitely 0 customizing, etc. which i guess is good for FSAE teams where no one is willing to learn standalone, but youre forced to run it because of the modifications to the motor.

anyway, DTA has some features missing from the model i played with (P80 or pro 80 or something with 80 in it...) such as scaling the acceleration enrichment based on your own TPSdot breakpoints... things which seem obvious, but anyway... it had some pretty interesting hardware and seemed pretty durable. the one thing to watch out for though with the model i used is the physical size, it had nearly the footprint of a damn shoebox, and was probably 1/2 the height! :laugh:


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

Well if you want a challenge either go Motec or MS3/3X and do full sequential fuel and ignition with individual cylinder trims, VSS, gear based boost control, meth injection, closed loop idle and EGO control and 2 stages of nitrous. Getting all of that working ought to be a challlenge plus both have USB support and onboard datalogging. Better yet run staged sequential injection. ( Iknow MS3/3X can do it on a 4 cylinder) And all of the other stuff too!


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

I've considered MS3, but I have no use for all the googaws that make it drool-worthy, lol. I like keeping my setups simple and fun to drive, so even if it's boosted, it would still barely make 200whp. Perhaps I was too general when I said I wanted challenging, I meant that I'd like to try a new system, with new software, tuning interface, etc. I don't have it in me to take MS3 to it's limits, I'm a simple man at heart :laugh:. 

I've adapted the 1G DSM CAS to a gutted 8V distributor, so something DSM-related is looking pretty good to me right now. OBD2-based DSMlink is a hoot to tune.

Hmm....damn my brain. I can't stick with one thing for more than a season, gotta keep changing!


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

Hmm...hacked/chipped stock DSM management is looking pretty good right now. Dug up an old tunerpro XDF I had for it, and it's fairly thorough. Got 90% of the stuff I need right now even.

Hmmm....would work with my Ostrich too....


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

I guess it takes all kinds  . Personally I have yet to find anything I like better than MS and Tuner Studio. And since you can go from super cheap and simple to everything you could ever want out of a standalone and still cheap, the part of me that is a tightwad loves it


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

Oh, I won't deny the cheapwad attraction to it, I'm completely into that part of it . I just find I get bored working with the same old stuff all the time, and I end up taking my car apart just for something to do. My desire to work with something other than MS isn't born of a dislike for it, it's me trying to cope with my desire to learn to tune everything I can, lol. I've got a bit of everything under my belt now, kinda like a jerk of all trades...carbs, stock ecu remapping, standalone. The problem is that I am running out of stuff to try :laugh: .


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

Hey I totally can respect that. When I get bored I either reconfigure the motor or try new and exciting things to do with the MS. Since I'm running an MS3/3x combo now it'll be quite a while before I run out of things to do with it. Especially since I'm in the process of turning the ABA into a 20/20T. Only 9 more intake valves to reinstall in the AWW head!:banghead:


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

Exactly why I haven't made the switch yet, lol. Doing 8 valves is enough for my patience level :laugh:.


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

B4S said:


> Exactly why I haven't made the switch yet, lol. Doing 8 valves is enough for my patience level :laugh:.


Well I have to admit I cheat..... We have ALL of the tools to do 8V, 16V and 20V heads. And a dealer account with SI valves. $120 for a full set of valves for a 20V. Just finished the assembly process, now I need to soak the lifters and reinstall the cams.

Plus my best friend has a 1.8T Corrado that we used as a beta mule for MS3/3X. I've already got the cam sensor and other sequential stuff figured out.


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

Just work on the auto tranny stuff for now...back burner this SEM sillyness for the time being.


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

The auto stuff isn't 'dead' yet...depending on whether or not monday's attempts to contact Transaxleengineering.com goes better. If they don't respond...then I'm not sure what I will do. Paying silly money for IPT to firm up the shifts is not really what I want.

The only reason to go auto is for boost anyway...so SEM is important too .


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

Screw the manual VB, gotta get myself some SEM. Going to mod the stock VB and see what happens, so I'll either pick up a buddy's SDS or order the Microtech stuff from Australia. I'm a big fan of non-laptop tuning, and both systems offer a controller box to tune with. The Microtech LT10 can also be tuned via laptop though, and datalog to boot. It's in the lead right now.


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

Just wondering, why are you a fan of non-laptop tuning? IMO there are only drawbacks and not a single advantage.


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

Mainly because I'm a picky bastard, and usually end up fine tuning something every time I'm in the car. This means I end up hauling my laptop around 24/7, which bugs me (and my wife). It's an obsession that takes the fun out of driving. Personality flaw, mainly.


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

B4S said:


> Mainly because I'm a picky bastard, and usually end up fine tuning something every time I'm in the car. This means I end up hauling my laptop around 24/7, which bugs me (and my wife). It's an obsession that takes the fun out of driving. Personality flaw, mainly.


 
weirdo... :screwy:



:laugh:


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

I can accept that :laugh:.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

B4S said:


> Mainly because I'm a picky bastard, and usually end up fine tuning something every time I'm in the car.


this must have been a real pain when you were on your carb kick :laugh:


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

ValveCoverGasket said:


> this must have been a real pain when you were on your carb kick :laugh:


That's why he's so used to tuning it every time he gets in the car. 

If you want a challenge, tune a Tec3 with a broken MAP sensor.


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

ValveCoverGasket said:


> this must have been a real pain when you were on your carb kick :laugh:


I'm still on it, and yes...it's a pain, lol. If anything, not being able to constantly tune them (lack of jets, etc) forces me to relax and enjoy the ride, rich or lean :laugh: .


----------



## mjleamy (Mar 16, 2004)

If you like Matlab Simulink and OEM-quality engine management, you should check out MotoTron:

http://mcs.woodward.com/products/ControlCore/ECUhardware/

Lots of EcoCAR teams use it - EcoCAR is a 3-year collegiate competition, sponsored by DOE and GM, and aimed at building HEVs.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

mjleamy said:


> If you like Matlab Simulink and OEM-quality engine management, you should check out MotoTron:


they have a couple of really capable ECUs that we use at work for some smaller projects... theyre also fairly expensive though for the ones youd actually consider running your car with (about $2000-3000 if memory serves...) but MAN their tuning software (MotoTune) is JUNK! so really youd have to pony up for a controller, then find a good calibration/tuning tool for it - and i dont think you can find ATI VISION on bit torrent, but thatd be the ideal way to do it. 
then regardless of which tuning tool youd go with, MotoTune or something more usable, you still need additional hardware to hook the laptop to the ECU, which will run another $300-400

so yeah, you could make oem quality ECUs but it will cost huge money to do properly (assuming you ended up buying ATI VISION)

not to mention youd have to sit down and design the whole thing, and have to have the Matlab/Simulink compiler (which costs more money) for MotoHawk :beer:


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

Well, I've solved my efi problem. A friend wanted to 'upgrade' to MS2, so I decided to take the oldschool SDS EM-3F (complete with first gen pushbutton controller) off his hands . I'm stoked, and I know nobody understands why...but it made my day. My very first EMS was SDS (back in 99), so I'm glad to be going back to something that has some nostalgia value to me.

Can't wait to drill my pulley!


----------



## ryanarchy (Nov 27, 2008)

im new to the sem scene and recently purchased a sds em4-e. any tips for tuninng? what are the advantages and drawbacks to sds? i would have gone with megasquirt but i see alot of people posting, "help with megasquirt" and "having megasquirt problems" threads, i also talked to a couple people about it and they said it isnt the easiest thing to use. i would have stuck with digi 1 for my 16v g60 project, but i couldnt get ahold of sns, and my setup is far beyond what the bbm chip was designed for. any helpis greatly appreciated


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

ryanarchy said:


> im new to the sem scene and recently purchased a sds em4-e. any tips for tuninng? what are the advantages and drawbacks to sds? i would have gone with megasquirt but i see alot of people posting, "help with megasquirt" and "having megasquirt problems" threads, i also talked to a couple people about it and they said it isnt the easiest thing to use. i would have stuck with digi 1 for my 16v g60 project, but i couldnt get ahold of sns, and my setup is far beyond what the bbm chip was designed for. any helpis greatly appreciated


The MS thing comes from it being a low buck SEM setup to get into (which attracts people who never thought they could afford SEM) but there is a huge learning curve when it comes to actually tuning.


----------



## -RalleyTuned- (Nov 17, 2008)

I have worked with both Vipec (reapackaged autronic with new tuning software) and EMS Stinger 4 ecu's. Both of them have really awesome tuning software, with the EMS being the most user friendly IMO. Those are the two units I am debating on for my rabbit when the time to switch comes...that is of course unless ved can convince me to run ms3 :laugh:


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

-RalleyTuned- said:


> that is of course unless ved can convince me to run ms3 :laugh:


by the time youre ready to switch, ms3 will be knocking on motecs door feature wise  for a tenth of the price :laugh:


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

ryanarchy said:


> i would have gone with megasquirt but i see alot of people posting, "help with megasquirt" and "having megasquirt problems" threads, i also talked to a couple people about it and they said it isnt the easiest thing to use.


the reason you see those threads in this forum is because theres a huge number of people using it, and only the guys with issues post up.
its a really simple thing to use - and they have extensive documentation on both the tuning software and the ecu software/features
not to mention the huge knowledge base on this forum and the ms forums :beer:


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

ValveCoverGasket said:


> by the time youre ready to switch, ms3 will be knocking on motecs door feature wise  for a tenth of the price :laugh:


That's a stone cold fact :thumbup: I absolutely love mine and will love it even more once my 20V head is on the car.


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

ValveCoverGasket said:


> the reason you see those threads in this forum is because theres a huge number of people using it, and only the guys with issues post up.
> its a really simple thing to use - and they have extensive documentation on both the tuning software and the ecu software/features
> not to mention the huge knowledge base on this forum and the ms forums :beer:


Also true and now that TunerStudio has VE analyze live (autotune feature) once you are up and running, tuning is a snap.


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

ValveCoverGasket said:


> the reason you see those threads in this forum is because theres a huge number of people using it, and only the guys with issues post up.
> its a really simple thing to use - and they have extensive documentation on both the tuning software and the ecu software/features
> not to mention the huge knowledge base on this forum and the ms forums :beer:





Prof315 said:


> Also true and now that TunerStudio has VE analyze live (autotune feature) once you are up and running, tuning is a snap.


 
of course the people who deal with it day in day out say it's easy...:laugh:


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

wantacad said:


> of course the people who deal with it day in day out say it's easy...:laugh:


Ok this is how easy/ good TunerStudio's autotune is...... set up an AFR target table (or copy one if the hundreds floating around), turn on TunerStudio and connect to the MS, turn on VE Analyse Live, drive the car, save the changes. DONE! Doing that for the first 30 minutes of a 5 1/2 hour road trip (first long drive with MS in my Corrado) got me to 39 MPG average on a 700 mile round trip.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

wantacad said:


> of course the people who deal with it day in day out say it's easy...:laugh:


its significantly more idiot proof than many of the SEM systems mentioned so far in this thread 

and of course the fact that all of us have posted multiple times in this thread - in a non-MS specific forum! - should be testament to the fact that if you run into problems with MS on your vw... odds are theres someone on this forum who can help get you rolling within a day or so tops! thats not even mentioning the high traffic ms-specific forums...


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

Prof315 said:


> Ok this is how easy/ good TunerStudio's autotune is...... set up an AFR target table (or copy one if the hundreds floating around), turn on TunerStudio and connect to the MS, turn on VE Analyse Live, drive the car, save the changes. DONE! Doing that for the first 30 minutes of a 5 1/2 hour road trip (first long drive with MS in my Corrado) got me to 39 MPG average on a 700 mile round trip.


Will that be in the MS for dummies manual? :laugh:



ValveCoverGasket said:


> its significantly more idiot proof than many of the SEM systems mentioned so far in this thread
> 
> and of course the fact that all of us have posted multiple times in this thread -* in a non-MS specific forum! -* should be testament to the fact that if you run into problems with MS on your vw... odds are theres someone on this forum who can help get you rolling within a day or so tops! thats not even mentioning the high traffic ms-specific forums...


I've tried to get them to split this forum (my post for voting for that is around here somewhere)


I still stand behind m statement of if you deal with this day in day out it's easy. There are little things that you guys are automatically doing that can stop others in their tracks. 

Having been interested in MS for years now and finally taking the plunge this past spring/summer my head is still spinning and with all of the other posts people make I know I'm not alone. Yes you guys (and others in the MS community) are very helpful but, it's played out that one person who knows nothing about SEM can himself setup and have a car running in no time with no hassles.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

you have a point, and all SEM installs always have some sort of learning curve, the point i was trying to make was that MS has a quicker learning curve than many of the SEM systems mentioned in this thread, a much larger community to boot :beer:


----------



## ryanarchy (Nov 27, 2008)

so i guess this kinda turned into a ms promotion thread. does anyone have any tips on getting started with sds? or am i on my own? im not saying ms is junk, with all the people running it, it has to be decent at the least and rad at its best


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

Honestly, the best place for answers is the SDS manual. I started out with SDS in 98, with zero experience in tuning, and their website and manuals made learning a LOT easier. The hardest part is mounting the magnets in the pulley, IMO. I could spend a few days offering up good advice, but it's way easier to absorb this sort of thing on the throne, with a paper copy of the tuning manual :laugh: .


----------



## -RalleyTuned- (Nov 17, 2008)

ValveCoverGasket said:


> by the time youre ready to switch, ms3 will be knocking on motecs door feature wise  for a tenth of the price :laugh:


it's tough to switch away from something that is so familiar that is for sure :laugh:the vipec is pretty rad, and the EMS was simply amazing for a first time users standpoint...the main thing i want is expandable maps, the 12x12 just doesn't always cut it


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

I really should post a pic of the oldschool controller box I've got, just for ishts and iggles :laugh:


----------



## g60vw (Oct 3, 2002)

B4S said:


> Hmmm....would work with my Ostrich too....


You have one on standalone?!? That's siiiiiick!! 













:laugh:


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

-RalleyTuned- said:


> the 12x12 just doesn't always cut it


live map switching in ms2-e :thumbup:

also...
make a sandwhich, put on a pot of coffee, and read through this thing
http://www.msextra.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=125&t=33052&start=0&


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

ValveCoverGasket said:


> live map switching in ms2-e :thumbup:
> 
> also...
> make a sandwhich, put on a pot of coffee, and read through this thing
> http://www.msextra.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=125&t=33052&start=0&


actually I think even MS1/e has table switching. I KNOW this much.... it works flawlessly. We are using it on the MS3/3x beta mule (1.8T in a Corrado) 1 ve map for N/A, one for boost.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

it does, but the ms1 version isnt able to do it via software - the ms2e stuff can trigger without an external switch.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

With MS1 I've wired an MS output to trigger the table switching input before to do that


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

need_a_VR6 said:


> With MS1 I've wired an MS output to trigger the table switching input before to do that


:laugh: sneaky

eats up 2 I/O spots but definitely gets the job done!


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

I even used to think I had 'so many' at the time!


----------



## ryanarchy (Nov 27, 2008)

anyone have a a base ignition map for a 16vg60? aba stroked and bored block,9.1 comp, p&p'ed head with cams, oversized valves, headers with high flow cat, and a 68mm pulley on a p&p'ed g-ladder?


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

Ha, turns out I've decided to use stock OBD1 Motronic this time around. I'll be using my car as a test bed for some custom tuning software I'm working on (and will release into the wild when done, like I did with my Digi-1 stuff  ). Recently received a handy update on a piece of software that I use that'll make it a LOT easier to work with the stock ECU file .


----------



## justvwpower (Jul 8, 2007)

B4S said:


> I've considered MS3, but I have no use for all the googaws that make it drool-worthy, lol. I like keeping my setups simple and fun to drive, so even if it's boosted, it would still barely make 200whp. Perhaps I was too general when I said I wanted challenging, I meant that I'd like to try a new system, with new software, tuning interface, etc. I don't have it in me to take MS3 to it's limits, I'm a simple man at heart :laugh:.
> 
> I've adapted the 1G DSM CAS to a gutted 8V distributor, so something DSM-related is looking pretty good to me right now. OBD2-based DSMlink is a hoot to tune.
> 
> Hmm....damn my brain. I can't stick with one thing for more than a season, gotta keep changing!


i interested in how u adapted the dsm cas to the 8v distributor .....i'm running ms 2 w.ve board and want to go distributorless but i DONT want to run the crank wheel & shiznit ....despite wht the gurus say about accuracy ....the dsn has been using it for years and even winning races ...what more proof than accuracy than that u want ....so help me i have a 16 v the distributor area is basically the same size (the y use the same distributor cap) so i wud like to do this and do away with the machining ...plz help for more info on wht i'm doing check here 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5004568-MEGASQUIRT-IN-JAMAICA........my-family-car-turned-project
thats all i need now ...


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

B4S said:


> Mainly because I'm a picky bastard, and usually end up fine tuning something every time I'm in the car. This means I end up hauling my laptop around 24/7, which bugs me (and my wife). It's an obsession that takes the fun out of driving. Personality flaw, mainly.


SDS will do that to a man :laugh: As much as I used to love SDS I'm getting more and more bored with it every time I tune a different EMS(except for MS, I'm starting to hate that ****)


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

B4S said:


> Ha, turns out I've decided to use stock OBD1 Motronic this time around. I'll be using my car as a test bed for some custom tuning software I'm working on (and will release into the wild when done, like I did with my Digi-1 stuff  ). Recently received a handy update on a piece of software that I use that'll make it a LOT easier to work with the stock ECU file .


Interested to see what you'll come up with, one of my friends used to tune it with winhex or something along those lines but I was never a big fan of it and he never could get it to work 100% properly with boost


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

I can try to find a picture of what I built, but IIRC, it was pretty easy. I cut a 16v dizzy off at the base, so it still bolted to the head, bored out the hole in the center to be an interference fit for the CAS shank, and then used the 16v dizzy key on the DSM CAS. Making sure everything was lined up properly was the most challenging part, the rest was simple machining, even for a luddite like me . I had to weld an ear or two on the dizzy base, so the CAS would bolt up to it. It retained the stock 16v adjustability, for fine tuning, worked great. I recently discovered that the same adapter would fit perfectly centered on an 8v dizzy, with a bit of patience, and some work with an angle grinder .


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

sp_golf said:


> Interested to see what you'll come up with, one of my friends used to tune it with winhex or something along those lines but I was never a big fan of it and he never could get it to work 100% properly with boost


 I've written a TunerPro XDF for OBD1 ABA (motronic 2.9), I won't be able to test it with boost for a while, but the NA tuning/testing I've done has gone swimmingly . I've got most of the main fueling and ignition sorted out, which is really all anyone needs. More advanced setups should be done on standalone, or a pro's chip.

OBD1 motronic is reasonably complex, but it pales in comparison to OBD2, and the 20v stuff is even MORE advanced. It'd be nice for folks with the older cars to have tuning options, and there's no reason to NOT make it public, since there aren't too many OBD1 chips out there anymore. Smart tuners make their money on OBD2 and newer .


----------



## boost_addict (Dec 4, 2009)

i really like the vems/lugtronic. 16x14 and so many built ins..
internal map built in wideband, egt, knock. 

and the best part of it is having kevin's support and he has made over 600 hp emailing maps to people


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

The one thing I dislike about VEMS-based products is their reliance on Megatune/TunerStudio as tuning software, since it's still technically a Megasquirt-based (-ish) product. I know that it's got much different hardware in some aspects, but I despise Megatune .


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

I guess you haven't heard of VEMStune


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

I've heard about it, but never really found a copy to play with. It's not downloadable on Lugtronics' site, so didn't put much effort into it after that :laugh: .


----------



## boost_addict (Dec 4, 2009)

go on vems site. the newest version of vemstune is avaiable for download. they had some issues with usb conectors but it is solved and released now.


----------



## boost_addict (Dec 4, 2009)

its also not a megasquirt basedproduct. the megatune is not even the same megatune for MS its modfied for vems and does 16x14.

if you dont like megatune, you can use vems tune

if you cant find the download for it, pm me i will send u a copy of the software


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

Got a copy, thanks for the heads up. It's definitely interesting, might take a poke around it today, since there's not much going on here at the office.


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

I've had the software on the site for a month or two now. If you or anyone else has any questions about engine management, feel free to email me. 
I'm working on a manual for the VemsTune as well. Documentation and support is everything.


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

I guess it's been more than a month since I last looked, thanks for the heads up. I'll keep checking back for the documentation, I like reading ..


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

Prof315 said:


> Ok this is how easy/ good TunerStudio's autotune is...... set up an AFR target table (or copy one if the hundreds floating around), turn on TunerStudio and connect to the MS, turn on VE Analyse Live, drive the car, save the changes. DONE! Doing that for the first 30 minutes of a 5 1/2 hour road trip (first long drive with MS in my Corrado) got me to 39 MPG average on a 700 mile round trip.


HOLY S#!T!!!!!!! thats impressive mileage. but then again, corrados are alot more aero dynamic than most other vws... idk about 9 mpg more aero dynamic tho..


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

Glegor said:


> HOLY S#!T!!!!!!! thats impressive mileage. but then again, corrados are alot more aero dynamic than most other vws... idk about 9 mpg more aero dynamic tho..


I'm getting 25-27 around town with my 20/20T now. Haven't done any long trips yet but I'm shooting for over 40 highway. (I re-geared for the turbo and dropped my cruising rpms significantly)


----------



## leospeedworks (Sep 8, 2008)

Lugtronic is great! Easy to use and it was really a plug in affair for me. AC and fans work. My car is now running 1000cc injectors and the Idle is still like stock.


----------



## justvwpower (Jul 8, 2007)

*i have a serious problem ....*

why does it seems that MS 2 cannot interface with the nissan CAS ,,, i have a vw 16v engine & want to go distributorless (dont mention FORD EDIS PLZ ) but i understand that the resolution of the nissan CAS is 2 high and the processor cannot read it ...anybody has any info on this ...i need to know ....


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

From what I remember that sensor uses a 360pulse/cam rev wheel, which is 3x what a 60-1 puts out... quite a lot of triggers, so the sample rate has to be huge. It will probably work but the upper rev limit might suffer. I know AEM offers a trigger wheel for that distro, with a lot less triggers for the same reason. I'm sure if you have the CAS you can make your own trigger disc without much trouble.

Just found this though:http://www.diyautotune.com/tech_articles/how_to_megasquirt_your_nissan_240sx.htm


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

go buy an 034 2C setup and tune the weirdness of your inner child


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

B4S said:


> The one thing I dislike about VEMS-based products is their reliance on Megatune/TunerStudio as tuning software, since it's still technically a Megasquirt-based (-ish) product. I know that it's got much different hardware in some aspects, but I despise Megatune .


 the way you worded this makes it sound like youve tried both tuner studio and MT... but i think if youd done so youd realize how different they were, and how much more useful TS is....


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

I've used (and prefer) tunerstudio. It was more based around the fact that it was no challenge to try a new standalone on the same old software.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I896 using Tapatalk


----------



## justvwpower (Jul 8, 2007)

@ B4S... got my mitsubishi CAS 2day ... ready to try the integration into the vw dissy housing ...


----------

